# my 2 pet rats are boerd



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

they are males i noticed that they were fighting i know this means they are bored i bought toys but they chewed every thing and i hold them every day what can i use as a toy


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

the cinema...rats LOVE the cinema just make sure its an age appropriate film


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

ok bnut no thanks


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine enjoy lawn bowls.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I heard rats are really into Twilight!


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Or any vampire related films/series, true blood etc


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> I heard rats are really into Twilight!


no these are boy rats jake lol 

hmmm how about skateboarding? would wear them out


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh how silly of me! How about some girl rat posters? I'm sure that will keep them entertained.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Wobbit said:


> Or any vampire related films/series, true blood etc


 nah true bloods a bit scary for little ratties, have to make sure they're over 1


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

they might just be attention seeking , maybe sign them up to a forum :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mine used to enjoy the park watching the dogs chase balls and seeing if they could join in i just had to watch the big dogs as they tended to get a bit agrresive with the boys


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you tried taking them 10 pin bowling?


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

ami_j said:


> they might just be attention seeking , maybe sign them up to a forum :whistling2:


That must be it, it's a sure thing


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Take them to hug a tree that will cheer them up :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

that would cheer me up! :2thumb:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

feorag said:


> that would cheer me up! :2thumb:


Works every time :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> that would cheer me up! :2thumb:


they could take some ratty friends and make a ring around the tree...then dance


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They could all sing "Ben"! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> They could all sing "Ben"! :2thumb:


they could  make sure you take a guitar op


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ami_j said:


> they could take some ratty friends and make a ring around the tree...then dance


Why did I instantly think 'Redwall'? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> Why did I instantly think 'Redwall'? :lol2:


oh yeah how clever  she could read to them


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

as irritating as all these troll threads are amij your answers are making me giggle every time :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Exotic Mad said:


> as irritating as all these troll threads are amij your answers are making me giggle every time :2thumb:


its no laughing matter having bored ratties i tell you now!:lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

ami_j said:


> its no laughing matter having bored ratties i tell you now!:lol2:


but watching them skateboarding would definately be something to giggle about.

i took mine to the cinema last night on the advice given but the :censor: ate all my popcorn :devil:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Exotic Mad said:


> but watching them skateboarding would definately be something to giggle about.
> 
> i took mine to the cinema last night on the advice given but the :censor: ate all my popcorn :devil:


of course they did lol didnt you know whats yours belongs to them if they decide it?:lol2:


----------

